# How Vaping saved my life



## Jakey (28/2/16)

So I was up early and wanted to go out for a vape at 6am this morning. As I was about to go outside I heard loud bangs from the lounge. I quickly closed the door and reactivated our alarm. Turns out that someone was trying to break into the house amd was very close to breaking the lock on the sliding door.

Had I not disturbed them by going for my early vape, who knows what would have happened..... told my wife thats its safer if I continue Vaping.... Have a great day ppl

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/16)

Jakey said:


> So I was up early and wanted to go out for a vape at 6am this morning. As I was about to go outside I heard loud bangs from the lounge. I quickly closed the door and reactivated our alarm. Turns out that someone was trying to break into the house amd was very close to breaking the lock on the sliding door.
> 
> Had I not disturbed them by going for my early vape, who knows what would have happened..... told my wife thats its safer if I continue Vaping.... Have a great day ppl



Glad that you are safe and sound! With the way crime is brutal nowadays, you most probably saved your entire family's lives!


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/16)

Jakey said:


> So I was up early and wanted to go out for a vape at 6am this morning. As I was about to go outside I heard loud bangs from the lounge. I quickly closed the door and reactivated our alarm. Turns out that someone was trying to break into the house amd was very close to breaking the lock on the sliding door.
> 
> Had I not disturbed them by going for my early vape, who knows what would have happened..... told my wife thats its safer if I continue Vaping.... Have a great day ppl


Jeez @Jakey that's scary man!


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

OK, as the security guy around here. A few things. 
1) vape inside the house. Makes things smell nice. If family complain, a fan and window sadly work.
2. Get your security company to put proper magnets with shock disturbance on your windows and sliding doors.
3. Passives passives passives. More eyes the better. 
4. Believe it or not, I've recommended this to all my clients when asked for evaluations, smoke flares... U can get them at survival shops cheaply. Its smokes out the house fast. U know your home better than bastard's breaking in. You can get out, hit panic, lock yourself and family up safley before they know what's happening. I keep one in every room. And it's worked, a client had to use it.

Lastly, I am now in the EOD world but have had 13years in security and analysis. For the love of God, stay safe. And vape on brother

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Oh, and how vaping saved my life? I fell asleep while holding my Ijust2 kit, had it been a cigg... All hail vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

sheesh bro @Jakey that is very scary, well least the phat clouds scared 'em off


----------



## DarkSide (28/2/16)

@Jakey Glad you and the family are safe, had a similar incident, gave chase, but those buggers move fast...on a lighter note, keep a safe for the firearm and another safe for all the vape gear!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (28/2/16)

Ooh wow that is scary as all hell, glad you and your family are save man.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

Wow @Jakey , I'm glad this one had a happy(ish) ending. It at least ended better than what could be expected in situations like this. It just shows again that we never think of becoming targets ourselves.
Most of us would not think twice of splashing on out vape kit, as it's better for us than smoking. I looks like we should approach safety and security in the same way - get decent kit and early warning systems as it's better than the outcomes if we do not have them.
Rather have a parachute and never use it as opposed to needing one and not having it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/2/16)

DarkSide said:


> @Jakey Glad you and the family are safe, had a similar incident, gave chase, but those buggers move fast...on a lighter note, keep a safe for the firearm and another safe for all the vape gear!


Fire arms I will get off the intruder if he has any. I pity any person trying to break into my place. I dont care if I die. Me and God have an understanding. Makes me 20 times more dangerous than any person I will ever face. "OH you want to send me to paradise? Lets dance"


----------



## Silver (28/2/16)

Glad you safe @Jakey
Hair raising to read these types of things


----------

